# Anyone clued up on blood results?



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

Sorry if these answers are already about, i'm guessing they are but i'm struggling to piece all the dif bits of info together to get answers

I have my results appointment in 2 weeks, and wanted to get myself clued up on what my test results might mean, whether high or low is better for eg and what the scale is to and from

These are the tests I have had at St Marys....

LH/FSH
Prolactin
Testost +SHBG
Anti Mulleria
Rubella screen (Guessing this will just if i'm covered or not)
Progesterone

If anyone could advise me I would be mega grateful as it's frazzling my head, alternatively if someone knows if they are on the site somewhere together could you point me in the right direction please

Many thanks in advance

Lilly xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Lilly,

I found this webpage quite useful - hope it helps 

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Hope I'm allowed to post links!

Good luck with your results x

/links


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dudders thanks so much, that's just what I was after 

I wanted to get clued up before I go

Thanks again!

Lilly x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Glad it helped


----------

